# NEW BRIDGE FIRST TRIP



## WATERWAYZ31 (Mar 29, 2009)

WELL IT WAS A GREAT DAY FISHIN ANYWAYZ,ME AND MY BUDDY HIT ABOUT THE MIDDLE OF THE BRIBGE BOUT 3PM HIGH TIDE WAS 4:55 PM SO I FIGURED SOME LIVE SHRIMP AND MULLET WOULD EQUAL SOME GOOD FISHIN. DIDNT HAVE MUCH LUCK THOUGH,CAUGHT ONE WHITE TROUT AND LOST A LOTTA BAIT! BUT IT BEAT WORKIN ANYDAY! WE FINALLY LEFT ABOUT 7PM!


----------

